# Ammit 25 versus OBS Engine Nano



## Silver

Hi all

Has anyone used both of these that can give a basic rundown on the main differences between the new Ammit 25 and the OBS Engine Nano?

Am interested in things like ease of building/wicking, type of vape best suited for and obviously flavour.

Any comments welcome

I recently read that the obs engine nano took 5.3ml of juice. I always thought the nano was a small capacity tank. I like bigger capacity. So am keen to learn more about how these two compare

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Has anyone used both of these that can give a basic rundown on the main differences between the new Ammit 25 and the OBS Engine Nano?
> 
> Am interested in things like ease of building/wicking, type of vape best suited for and obviously flavour.
> 
> Any comments welcome
> 
> I recently read that the obs engine nano took 5.3ml of juice. I always thought the nano was a small capacity tank. I like bigger capacity. So am keen to learn more about how these two compare


OBS has three Engines, the original Engine which was followed by the Engine Mini were both dual coil RTAs. The 3rd was the Engine Nano. Weirdly the Mini is the smallest of the lot and wasn't particularly popular due to its small capacity.

Between the Engine Nano and the Ammit 25 the Ammit comes out on top for me in terms of flavour but both are really good. Building and wicking on both are very easy, I won't say one is easier than the other.

Where one does stand out though is the Engine Nano just refuses to leak, the Ammit hasn't leaked on me yet but being a bottom airflow tank it does have the potential.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho @Silver I have tried both and there is no question the Ammit 25 wins for me. The extended tank, no leaking, absolute breeze in putting in the coil and wicking and pretty great flavour does it for me.

Is the flavour as good as a Skyline or Reaper? No it's not but for the price it's a winner.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl

I have a personal vendetta against the Engine Nano by now due to dry hits being the order of the day for me, so I'd gladly look at the Ammit, actually.

@Rob Fisher - so here's a curveball for ya. If you had to choose between the Skyline and the Ammit, which would you choose and why?  So far flavour seems supreme on the Skyline compared to the Ammit, but curious as to how they compare out in the field.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

aktorsyl said:


> I have a personal vendetta against the Engine Nano by now due to dry hits being the order of the day for me, so I'd gladly look at the Ammit, actually.
> @Rob Fisher - so here's a curveball for ya. If you had to choose between the Skyline and the Ammit, which would you choose and why?



@aktorsyl not a curved ball at all... I would take the Skyline or Reaper over the Ammit 25 because the flavour is better. But bang for buck the Ammit 25 obviously. I have 2 Skylines and 2 Reapers and one Ammit 25... but I have a second Ammit (Blue one) on it's way.

Skyline best flavour, no leaking but small juice capacity.
Reaper best flavour, leaks a little of refilling big juice capacity.
Ammit 25 good flavour, no leaking and large juice capacity.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Richelo Killian

Nano wins for me on every front except flavor. The Ammit 25, especially on the 2ml tank is WAY ahead in flavor.

Nano wins on every other front though. I run both during my normal day

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Richelo Killian said:


> Nano wins for me on every front except flavor. The Ammit 25, especially on the 2ml tank is WAY ahead in flavor.
> 
> Nano wins on every other front though. I run both during my normal day


How much does the bigger tank detract from the flavour?
Like, how noticeable is it really?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richelo Killian

aktorsyl said:


> How much does the bigger tank detract from the flavour?
> Like, how noticeable is it really?



I think it depends on the juice.

My ADV is Noggy Rock, and it has a bunch of really subtle flavors.

From 2ml to 5ml on Noggy, I would say I lose around 50% to 70% of the overall flavor.

It's still nice, but, I don't win enough with the bigger tank compared to the flavor I lose.

So, I'm on the 2ml only.

When I have to go out for the day though, I take my Nano. Ammit 25 on 2ml is THIRSTY!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the great feedback guys
Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick

N thank you @Silver for this thread,im torn between these 2 tanks for the past week,I think the best thing to do is get both

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Slick said:


> N thank you @Silver for this thread,im torn between these 2 tanks for the past week,I think the best thing to do is get both


Well I ordered the Ammit today, because I've had it with the Engine.
That being said, I seem to be the only one having sh*&t luck with it, so don't let that affect your decision  But the Ammit does look like a solid atty, so regardless.. I'd like it in my arsenal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick

Were you the 1 in the obs thread having spitback and other issues with the obs? I think if it wasnt for that I would have an obs long time ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Slick said:


> Were you the 1 in the obs thread having spitback and other issues with the obs? I think if it wasnt for that I would have an obs long time ago.


That's probably me, heh.
Again though, it doesn't seem to be a widespread problem. Maybe I have a faulty tank or something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Slick

aktorsyl said:


> That's probably me, heh.
> Again though, it doesn't seem to be a widespread problem. Maybe I have a faulty tank or something.


Im usually always the 1 person whos in your place,the entire world will get something awesome,but il get it faulty,so if you took all the sh1t luck with this 1,I might be getting something awesome.please let us know how the Ammit performs,looking forward to your experience

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Having owned an Engine Nano and now owning a Ammit 25, IME I found the Ammit 25 to be alot better on flavour than the Nano. 

Running a single Twisted Framed Clapton coil at 0.2Ohms @58.3W and I'm in single coil heaven.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick

@Silver see what I mean? You cannot choose between the 2 and be happy,its like choosing between 2 hot women,ul always wonder how was the 1 you never chose

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Greyz said:


> Having owned an Engine Nano and now owning a Ammit 25, IME I found the Ammit 25 to be alot better on flavour than the Nano.
> 
> Running a single Twisted Framed Clapton coil at 0.2Ohms @58.3W and I'm in single coil heaven.
> 
> View attachment 100037
> 
> 
> View attachment 100038


This gives me hope...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Greyz said:


> Having owned an Engine Nano and now owning a Ammit 25, IME I found the Ammit 25 to be alot better on flavour than the Nano.
> 
> Running a single Twisted Framed Clapton coil at 0.2Ohms @58.3W and I'm in single coil heaven.
> 
> View attachment 100037
> 
> 
> View attachment 100038



Thanks @Greyz 
Appreciate the pics 
Sounds great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Slick said:


> @Silver see what I mean? You cannot choose between the 2 and be happy,its like choosing between 2 hot women,ul always wonder how was the 1 you never chose



Lol @Slick 
You are hilarious 
Then i suppose one has to get both!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

The engine nano is the perfect all day carry tank. It's my go to tank when I'm going to be out all day. it's just so reliable in the sense that it doesn't leak and it's so quick to fill. The flavour is good especially with flat Clapton type wires. With most other wires it's not as good . having said that it wouldnt be the tank of choice if your looking for a flavour atty. The normal engine with dual coils has better flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Just a quick observation (got the Ammit a few minutes ago - sorry, no vapemail pics today, hope the finesmaster isn't watching)... the juice flow control is actually the tank partially unscrewing from the base, correct? Or am I doing something completely wrong? In other words, to open the juice flow, you actually have to start unscrewing the tank about half a turn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

aktorsyl said:


> Just a quick observation (got the Ammit a few minutes ago - sorry, no vapemail pics today, hope the finesmaster isn't watching)... the juice flow control is actually the tank partially unscrewing from the base, correct? Or am I doing something completely wrong? In other words, to open the juice flow, you actually have to start unscrewing the tank about half a turn.



Your doing it wrong LOL if your turning counterclockwise to open the juice flow. 
Counterclockwise to open tank. Turn clockwise to open juice flow, and continue clockwise more to close.
The tank free spins in the clockwise direction and doesnt tighten further.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Greyz said:


> Your doing it wrong LOL if your turning counterclockwise to open the juice flow.
> Counterclockwise to open tank. Turn clockwise to open juice flow, and continue clockwise more to close.
> The tank free spins in the clockwise direction and doesnt tighten further.


Ahh right. So you hold the tank in your hand and turn the AFC all the way closed, and then further along that same axis to get the JFC to open/close/open/close/etc. In other words, you operate the JFC by turning the AFC ring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

aktorsyl said:


> Ahh right. So you hold the tank in your hand and turn the AFC all the way closed, and then further along that same axis to get the JFC to open/close/open/close/etc. In other words, you operate the JFC by turning the AFC ring.



The AFC ring will not spin, it has a hard stop and will tighten the tank to the mod. The next ring above the AFC, which is where the glass meets the ring, just turn that clockwise and it works as you described. I just turn it clockwise holding the glass - it's easier than trying to make sure your turning the correct part of the tank.
I hope I'm making sense LOL I can upload a pic if it will help.
EDIT: Pic added, I turn the tank where the Red Arrow is- in a clockwise direction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Greyz said:


> The AFC ring will not spin, it has a hard stop and will tighten the tank to the mod. The next ring above the AFC, which is where the glass meets the ring, just turn that clockwise and it works as you described. I just turn it clockwise holding the glass - it's easier than trying to make sure your turning the correct part of the tank.
> I hope I'm making sense LOL I can upload a pic if it will help.
> EDIT: Pic added, I turn the tank where the Red Arrow is- in a clockwise direction.
> View attachment 100166


Yup we're on the same page, thanks! 
PS: I'm assuming less cotton is more, on this tank? Very very thin and combed out, I assume.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

aktorsyl said:


> Yup we're on the same page, thanks!
> PS: I'm assuming less cotton is more, on this tank? Very very thin and combed out, I assume.


Awesome sauce! Yes nice thin wicks equal a nice wet vape. I've rewicked 3 times so far and each time I've pushed the wicking a little by thinning it out more. 
So far I got the best flavour with way I wicked last time. Thinned the wicks out, not as much as I did now placed the cotton in the wells and pulled up the little excess to mind of wall off the chamber. Reducing the chamber size increased the flavour quite a bit and I'll be rewicking tomorrow using this technique again.
I'll post a pic I took then maybe it will help give u a better idea.






Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Greyz said:


> The AFC ring will not spin, it has a hard stop and will tighten the tank to the mod. The next ring above the AFC, which is where the glass meets the ring, just turn that clockwise and it works as you described. I just turn it clockwise holding the glass - it's easier than trying to make sure your turning the correct part of the tank.
> I hope I'm making sense LOL I can upload a pic if it will help.
> EDIT: Pic added, I turn the tank where the Red Arrow is- in a clockwise direction.
> View attachment 100166



Well explained @Greyz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Greyz said:


> Awesome sauce! Yes nice thin wicks equal a nice wet vape. I've rewicked 3 times so far and each time I've pushed the wicking a little by thinning it out more.
> So far I got the best flavour with way I wicked last time. Thinned the wicks out, not as much as I did now placed the cotton in the wells and pulled up the little excess to mind of wall off the chamber. Reducing the chamber size increased the flavour quite a bit and I'll be rewicking tomorrow using this technique again.
> I'll post a pic I took then maybe it will help give u a better idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Ah awesome. Mine is pretty much Iike that, but getting a bit of a burnt taste. Will try it even thinner tomorrow! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

aktorsyl said:


> Ah awesome. Mine is pretty much Iike that, but getting a bit of a burnt taste. Will try it even thinner tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I'm vaping this 0.2 coil at 60W and even chain vaping 5 or 6 hits in a row hasnt led to any dry hits so far. 
I hope you come right tomorrow with your wicking as it sounds like it's battling to keep up. 
As you said, less is more. My current wick was almost see through when wet and still now no leaks. But flavour isn't like before.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Greyz said:


> I'm vaping this 0.2 coil at 60W and even chain vaping 5 or 6 hits in a row hasnt led to any dry hits so far.
> I hope you come right tomorrow with your wicking as it sounds like it's battling to keep up.
> As you said, less is more. My current wick was almost see through when wet and still now no leaks. But flavour isn't like before.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Yup I'll try thin it out tomorrow. Will also try a normal roundwire coil, something isn't right here. Getting a burnt-hair taste with the current fused clapton, nevermind a burnt-cotton taste even.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

Greyz said:


> Having owned an Engine Nano and now owning a Ammit 25, IME I found the Ammit 25 to be alot better on flavour than the Nano.
> 
> Running a single Twisted Framed Clapton coil at 0.2Ohms @58.3W and I'm in single coil heaven.
> 
> View attachment 100037
> 
> 
> View attachment 100038


I'm a big advocate of the Engine Nano, having it and the normal engine. I've been contemplating getting the Ammit and you've just sold it to me by saying it has much better flavor. Thanks 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

Had the Engine and I have tried the nano. Both have slightly underwhelming flavor.

Bar no leaking, an overrated RTA brand for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl

aktorsyl said:


> Yup I'll try thin it out tomorrow. Will also try a normal roundwire coil, something isn't right here. Getting a burnt-hair taste with the current fused clapton, nevermind a burnt-cotton taste even.


Got roundwire in there and much less cotton - still dry hits aplenty. Guess this thing wants even less than little cotton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Caveman said:


> I'm a big advocate of the Engine Nano, having it and the normal engine. I've been contemplating getting the Ammit and you've just sold it to me by saying it has much better flavor. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


@Caveman I'm with you. I got on this thread and after seeing Mr.Fishers take I ordered one(gold) from eBay and should have it soon.Like you I'm a big Engine fan owning all three models and hearing that the Ammits flavor is superior it sold me.I hope it warrants the hype!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## haruspex

aktorsyl said:


> Got roundwire in there and much less cotton - still dry hits aplenty. Guess this thing wants even less than little cotton


@aktorsyl Is there a rebuildable tank that you do not get dry hits with?  Saw a couple of different device threads where you experience dry hits

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

haruspex said:


> @aktorsyl Is there a rebuildable tank that you do not get dry hits with?  Saw a couple of different device threads where you experience dry hits


@aktorsyl is in urgent need of professional help. A stay at the Vape Academy is indicated. But then I learn such a lot from his detailed explanations. And they are always very entertaining!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## aktorsyl

haruspex said:


> @aktorsyl Is there a rebuildable tank that you do not get dry hits with?  Saw a couple of different device threads where you experience dry hits


Bwahaha I was thinking the exact same thing. I'm spoiled with my RDA's, and have a mental block when it comes to tanks for some reason  The ironic thing is that I never had any issues building or wicking the SM25. I must be getting old. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mender31

Sorry for the random intrusion here but how is the airflow on the ammit and will I be able to bump my normal round wire coils to something like 40 watts if I have the resistance right? I've found that normal coils have a tendency to burn quite easily when the wattage gets close to like 30 watts where my fused clapton coils I built from a wire shoot easily gets past that on the old ammit.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Mender31 said:


> Sorry for the random intrusion here but how is the airflow on the ammit and will I be able to bump my normal round wire coils to something like 40 watts if I have the resistance right? I've found that normal coils have a tendency to burn quite easily when the wattage gets close to like 30 watts where my fused clapton coils I built from a wire shoot easily gets past that on the old ammit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


No need to be sorry at all. The airflow on the Ammit 25 is on par with the airflow you will get from a bigger sub ohm RTA. If say a little less airflow than the TFv8- but this can change n be a tad restrictive, depending on ypur coil position.
Currently I'm still running the same coil I installed when I got the RTA, Twisted Framed Clapton, rewicled about 4 times and the flavour vaping on some Good Boy Oak Aged @ 55W is heavenly  

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kev mac

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Has anyone used both of these that can give a basic rundown on the main differences between the new Ammit 25 and the OBS Engine Nano?
> 
> Am interested in things like ease of building/wicking, type of vape best suited for and obviously flavour.
> 
> Any comments welcome
> 
> I recently read that the obs engine nano took 5.3ml of juice. I always thought the nano was a small capacity tank. I like bigger capacity. So am keen to learn more about how these two compare


I just got my Ammit 25 a day or so ago and while I've had the Nano for awhile I'll say what I've read from others that the Ammit delivers flavor a step above the Nano.I think the Nano delivers a more satisfying vape if that makes any sense. Some have commented on leaking with the Ammit but so far I've had no problems.I like the air flow better on the Nano but I have more experience with it so things could improve as I refine my build and wicking on the Ammit.It does however have great flavor though but the building and wicking is just so easy on all the Engines,such greatly designed RTAs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

